# discharge



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi
was wondering could you help me ..i am five weeks four days today and when i wiped myself today sorry tmi there was like a plug of clear jelly mucus with a bit of yellow thro it sorry again please can you tell me is this normal
thanks maria xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your discharge changes throughout pregnancy, so I think that this is just the case here.  If you have any bleeding contact your gp as soon as possible.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi emily
thank you so much for replying ,,,i have had no more discharge or anything else i go for a six week scan tomorrow so fingers crossed everythings ok 
love maria xxx


----------

